# Cabinet Build : Physics-it's the law



## liquid6 (Feb 15, 2011)

I have some left over ply from a project and I want to use it build a wall cabinet to hang above my work bench so I can store my stains, paints and other liquids.

I know liquids are heavy, so I want to make sure the cabinet is secure on the wall. 

My question is; how are wall cabinets usually made? I get that the sides usually have a rabbet cut for a 1/8" back, but I just don't understand how some glue and nails through the back into the side rabbets can hold a lot of weight on the wall....am I missing something? Why do my cabinets not end up on the floor with a ton of dishes in them.

Anyways, I have designed a cabinet box that may work and support the weight of liquids. 

My cabinet will be made completely out of 3/4" ply.

First I start with a back that has rabbets cut on the top and the sides. The rabbeted part will be against the wall. Next, ad a 3/8" dado 3/8" from the top of the side pieces. Second add a 3/8" dado 3/8" from the back edge of the sides. Next cut two 3/8" rabbets on the top ends of the top. Next, on the bottom of the top, cut a 3/8" dado 3/8" from the back edge.

On assembly, the top rests on the the rabbet on the back panel. Then the dadoes on the sides will slide over the rabbets on the back and sides. Of course their will be a bottom shelf, but that isn't as important right now.

Will this work? I have a sketchup of it, but not at work.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*how I do a wall cabinet*

I make the shelves "short" or less deep by the thickness of the back either 1/4" or 1/2" depending on the weight of the stuff inside. Then I rabbet the ends and sides to accomodate the back thickness. Then I glue and nail the back in the recess and to the shelves and that makes for a pretty strong assembly. I find the studs and measure out a story stick marked on the back of the cabinet and drill pilot holes through to the front. Then support the cabinet on blocks, or other supports drill into the studs with a pilot and lag or "cabinet" screw the cabinet to the wall.  bill

BTW You can dado the shelves in the sides if you want, since that makes for additional strength and eliminates support blocks and makes for a clean look. If you start dadoing everything, yeah it's stronger, but a nightmare to glue up and assemble.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Its all in the design and construction.

My kitchen cabinets have 3/4in wood strips along the back (top and bottom) for mounting. The strips are glued to the top and likely into recesses on the 3/4in plywood sides.

I expect the plywood backs for my cabinets are 1/4in or 3/8in.

This link may give you better idea. Not the manufacturer of my cabinets, just a good illustration.

http://www.kraftmaid.com/learn/why-kraftmaid/quality-construction/


----------



## liquid6 (Feb 15, 2011)

Here is a screen shot. I know that cabinets work, because mine are hanging on the wall after 30years. But it just doesn't make sense how a little glue and some nails hold the box on the wall.

Here is a picture of what I am thinking about doing. This is from the back of the cabinet.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Some peoples cabinets do end up on the floor. As long as you glue and nail a piece of 1x2 across the top and fasten it to both sides you will have the means of attaching it firmly to the wall. Run 3" drywall screws into as many studs as possible and you can fill the cabinet with bricks and it will stay there. There is no reason to use any heavier material for the back. It can be 1/8" masonite or 1/4" plywood. If the back is recessed in you will need to furr it out or recess it in 3/4" and put the hanger behind the back and use french cleats to install the cabinet.


----------



## liquid6 (Feb 15, 2011)

So I ended up building the cabinet the way I designed it and it looks good. I wish that I would have done a few things differently.

1. I put glue in a dado that wasn't supposed to be glued. As I pushed the bottom panel, I forgot the cabinet had glue in the side dado. Well, needless to say, I couldn't get it out when I came back to it. The bottom shelf is resting in dados on the sides, so I just nailed them in.

2. The back panel was ever so slightly bigger than it should have been. So the dado on the back panel for the bottom shelf didn't quite fit, so...I nailed that and trimmed the front of the bottom shelf flush with the face of the cabinet. 

I learned a lot. I think I put way to much time into it and probably should have followed some others advice. But this was mostly a learning experience. 

Now, lets hang it on the wall and see if it stays up there :laughing:


----------

